# Looking for Trainer recommendations in Oregon



## Gunny (Jun 15, 2016)

Prefer around the Salem area....

Have you used anyone you really liked?


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

I live in K. Falls, but at the beginning of next month my trainer is moving to the Portland area. Has four GSD's of his own, really would recommend him. You can find him on facebook, Either Marcus Shepherd or at Gryphon's k-9 academy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know OR is a huge state, but I would recommend Shelby in Prineville: https://www.facebook.com/neumondk9/?ref=br_rs&pnref=lhc or if you aren't on fb;
Neumond K9


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Gunny said:


> Prefer around the Salem area....
> 
> Have you used anyone you really liked?


I would recommend Harmony Canine in the Portland area, here is a link to their Facebook page. Great for helping with sport/working dogs, general or advanced pet things, behavioral issues, etc. I plan to take a few classes with them this summer on relationship building and raising a sport puppy. They also do private one on one training, day training, and board and training.

Another really great trainer for private lessons/one on one training (or board and training, I think!) is Instinct K9, also in the Portland area: Instinct K9 | Dog Obedience Training & Showing | OregonDog Training in Portland Oregon

If you are looking closer to Salem, definitely check out Paw and Hand K9 in Aumsville, who has a lot of experience with all manners of dogs: https://www.facebook.com/whoneedsaleash/ This here is their list of upcoming events/classes, and this is their website.


----------

